# Moca Setup for Roamio Basic OTA?????



## shane83646 (Jun 29, 2015)

I bought a Tivo Roamio Basic OTA several months ago w/ a Tivo Mini for my bedroom. I still have not figured out how to set up the Moca so I can use the Mini. Very frustrating! There really are no pictures to be found for the setup!

I have coax, cable modem, router, and Roamio all within feet of each other. I already have the Moca adapter (actually 2...long story). I do not get where I am supposed to hook my coax to, my HD OTA antenna to, the coax from the Romaio to and the ethernet to. There seems to be more connections than I have outlets for. This seems like it should be a simple setup and it is giving me fits? The Tivo Tech Support has been no help at all. Can someone please help me out? My Tivo Mini is right next to the coax outlet so once I get this @@@@ setup figured out the rest should be easy.


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

Assuming the Coax in the bedroom is connected to Cable and not OTA. 

Antenna Coax into Roamio antenna connection. 
Coax from wall outlet for Cable into the moca adapter
Coax out of moca adapter into cable modem
Ethernet cable from output of Router to moca adapter
Ethernet cable from output of Router into Roamio

Then coax from wall outlet in bedroom into mini and set Mini for Moca connection during setup.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Your *Roamio Basic* can simply be connected, as follows:
Connect your "HD OTA antenna" via its coax cable to the Roamio's coax input;
Run an Ethernet cable from the Roamio's network port over to a LAN port on your router;

That's it! Following Guided Setup your Roamio should be able to pull-in your available OTA channels and connect to the Internet. (Given its location, your Roamio needn't connect via MoCA; it can connect directly to the router, per the OP.)

To *create your MoCA network*, you'll use a MoCA adapter, per the following walkthrough; specifically:Option 2: MoCA connection :: Create and use a MoCA network
>Other options ("See it!" image)​Your MoCA network will be functional at this point, ideally. Let's assume so and leave some troubleshooting tips for later.

*Mini* :: This one should be as simple as connecting the Mini to the coax wall outlet and running through Guided Setup, selecting MoCA networking when prompted.

That's if everything goes perfectly.

Things to consider/look for, if your MoCA network isn't operating as expected:
Verify you have a MoCA PoE (Point-of-Entry) filter on the IN port for your home's main splitter -- the splitter from which all your cable runs emanate. Really, you need to make sure this is the case, regardless.
Identify all splitters and each of their supported frequency ranges; MoCA-rated splitters are typically rated at 5-1675MHz; sometimes you can get away w/ 5-1000MHz cable splitters or 5-2GHz satellite splitters, but not anything below 1000MHz (e.g. 5-800MHz is MoCA death)
Do you have an amplifier anywhere in your coax network?
Does your MoCA adapter have any diagnostics to assist in troubleshooting? You may need to contact the adapter's vendor.
Good tip for getting the basics working, from another thread:


fcfc2 said:


> ... try moving the problem mini and connect to a short length of coax nearby your (MoCA adapter) temporarily and see if it will connect that way. If it does, you have some kind of cabling issue (between your MoCA adapter and the original Mini location).


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

How it's set up depends on which line the bedroom Mini's coax is connected to -- the internet/cable feed or the OTA feed? 

If it's the internet/cable feed, follow osu1991's steps.

If it's connected to the OTA feed, do this:

1. Connect OTA coax to moca adapter IN.
2. Connect Moca adapter OUT to Roamio.
3. Connect both boxs' ethernet to router.

That will create the moca network on the OTA line.


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> How it's set up depends on which line the bedroom Mini's coax is connected to -- the internet/cable feed or the OTA feed?
> 
> If it's the internet/cable feed, follow osu1991's steps.
> 
> ...


Thanks for some reason I couldn't wrap my head around setting it up with OTA like that and that's how I will need to wire my lake house.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> How it's set up depends on which line the bedroom Mini's coax is connected to -- the internet/cable feed or the OTA feed?


I'm assuming they just have one of those small in-room antennas, given how they distinguished between their "coax" and "HD OTA antenna."


shane83646 said:


> I do not get where I am supposed to hook my coax to, my HD OTA antenna to, ...


We'll see...


----------

